# Can Scorpions climb?



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi all got a nice Spinifer here and was thinking of putting it into a spare fish tank i've got .The tank is fifteen inches tall and i was thinking of maybe keeping the top open .


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Graylord said:


> Hi all got a nice Spinifer here and was thinking of putting it into a spare fish tank i've got .The tank is fifteen inches tall and i was thinking of maybe keeping the top open .


If they can climb then maybe we should ask...Can they also clean windows. I could then pay 1 roach a week instead of £4.50 a month to honest John the peeping tom...


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Mine are all in a 64L RUB and they don't climb the sides. Not sure if that means they can't though :lol2:


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

**louise** said:


> Mine are all in a 64L RUB and they don't climb the sides. Not sure if that means they can't though :lol2:


mine are also in a 64l RUB I have a few air holes in the side one decided to use them to climb up and then slept on the little ledge around the RUB


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

but yeah they can climb. if the tank has silicone sealant on the insides this helps them climb, they will also use their metasoma to help push them higher.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Most, if not all inverts can climb silicone. A plastic rub should be ok


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

I think all scorpions can climb rough surfaces like tree trunks, brick walls, rocks, etc but they CAN'T climb up smooth surfaces like glass tanks & plastic rubs unless they use holes drilled into rubs or silicone sealant in the corners of glass tanks.
Leave the top open by all means but put something smooth with a lip at least 6" wide on top i.e. a rub with the middle cut out of the lid.





I wouldn't risk it myself though......


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

spidersnake said:


> I think all scorpions can climb rough surfaces like tree trunks, brick walls, rocks, etc but they CAN'T climb up smooth surfaces like glass tanks & plastic rubs unless they use holes drilled into rubs or silicone sealant in the corners of glass tanks.
> Leave the top open by all means but put something smooth with a lip at least 6" wide on top i.e. a rub with the middle cut out of the lid.
> 
> 
> ...


me neither.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

It won't climb the glass but remember the pedipalps! they're like hands
Once i found my fully grown Paucidens hanging upside down from an exo mesh top and the only way to reach up there was to climb along a probe wire....
Can't even picture it.


A lid doesn't only keep things in, it will protect your tank from dust and other things you don't want in.
How about the hygro and temp? that will be impossible to keep up without a lid.

-J


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

I had 2 baby spinifers (about an inch long) delivered on tuesday and as soon as i put them in the tank one of them started climbing up the side using bits of coir that had settled on the glass, it only got about an inch up the side before it slid down but just shows they can and will use things to there advantage.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

If I recall rightly it's been noted 1st instars, if off their mothers back can climb very smooth surfaces. Obviously only a real problem for them, being off their mother in the first place.


----------

